# Want to recive cell phone calls on Laptop



## ravihaveri (Jun 2, 2011)

I am having hell load of calls on the cell phone from the support team all the day long.
it is really not comfortable to hold the Cell phone all the time, and I hope it is damaging my head as well. While talking in a phone, I have to work in my laptop also. Somebody help me for a sloution which can allow me to recive Cell phone Calls on Laptops. I have the cell phone with USB cable to connect it to the laptop. Bluetooth available on my cell phone and not available in my laptop.
I will be very thhankful if i get the solution.
Mind it We Have to USE cell phones only.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what about a blue tooth ear piece?


----------

